# Considering selling



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I recognize I'm inviting some snark and hopefully it will be entertaining but...

Is it crazy to sell off my big game hunting equipment? Given the shortage of firearms and ammunition right now I could make a good return (without gouging) off my investment if I sold it as a package: rifle and scope, spotting scope, binocs and some high quality ammunition I bought on sale years ago.

I'm just starting to look at my skills and passions and wondering if I'm just not a big game hunter in the western sense. I want to be but my preferred style, solo backcountry, isn't conducive to learning fast. On top of it, I really prefer the experience of upland hunting and it's likely to coalesce with my job as a stay at home dad better. Between upland hunting, ice fishing and then the fishing rest of the year I'm thinking I might be satisfied. And to be honest, it's disillusioning looking at the lottery trends and I'm considering it might be best to cut and run.

The things holding me back are the ideal of teaching my daughter eventually and the lore of elk hunting. I love stalking elk and the overall experience in the field but I'm unlikely to find the money and time to go out of state often enough to offset Utah's disadvantages. I still have some hope of getting good enough to harvest regularly but even then the bottleneck is the system. 

Thoughts? Crazy to sell off gear?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One thing for sure, if you aren't having much fun I sure wouldn't waste my time big game hunting. Go ahead and sell most of your gear if you want but don't sell your guns or binocs...I guess all the hard stuff, quite yet. Give it a few years and if you still haven't returned to big game hunting, sell 'er off. Millions of people around the world live very happy, productive, good lives without big game hunting, if fact no hunting at all. 
Be honest with yourself, you have no point to prove by continuing to hunt big game, or hunting at all if you're not enjoying it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

IDK, unless you are strapped for cash or are absolutely certain, I would hold off on a fire sale. I think many of us go through periods of waning interest in a given pursuit. I went through a period of a couple years after my dad passed away that I didn't have the fire to get out or play the application game and stopped. A buddy reached out and kind of pulled me back into it and I found I still enjoyed going. I'm still at it.

It also will likely be a lot more expensive to replace your stuff down the road as opposed to holding on to what you have if you change your mind.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up with hunting big game in the family, it was tradition, the entire family would go camp and have a great time. If an animal was harvested, it was like the icing on the cake. Of course, deer tags could be purchased over the counter and one could hunt state wide.

I loved waterfowl hunting! When regulations forces steel shot state wide, I sold every piece of waterfowl gear I owned. All but the shotguns. Jump forward....I am back into waterfowl hunting because of my Son-in-Law and it was expensive buying the gear over a few years. 

Big game hunting has been in my blood and I like to go out now because I'm with the kids and grandkids. I go for the experience and desire to see the kids grow and possibly build a passion for it if they want it. It doesn't matter to me if I fill a tag or not. But I would never sell any weapon I have or gear anymore. That's almost like money in the bank in these present times. 

It's up to you and ONLY you to make that decision. If fishing fills your passions and that can be spent with family, then go for it. Keep the weapons just in case one, or all of your kids want to experience that. Just my nickels worth of thoughts.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, don’t sell it. I wouldn’t sell it unless you had to for the money. And even then, the money you’d get would only be a temporary fix to whatever situation put you in that hole, so I’d be careful even then. 

I used to live for duck hunting. It’s all
I could think about beginning in about mid-August and I loved it. I haven’t even bought a duck stamp in 4 years now, and hunted one time each year the two previous years to that. I’ve been sitting on 4 swan points for about 3 or 4 years now, wondering when I’ll finally pull the trigger. But I haven’t got rid of anything, and don’t see myself doing that. Ever.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I was in the same boat a few years ago. Still am. I still have all my gear and I still apply for a point every year just in case I ever get the itch again. But each year I get a little deeper into dogs and shotguns and upland and little more removed from my rifle, bow, and big game. Chasing elk has become about hearing them bugle and taking some pictures for me. It's probably been four or five years now and I still can't quite bring myself to pull the trigger and sell. You might also consider your kids. One reason I have so far opted to keep everything is so my kids would have the opportunity to try it and see if they want to chase big game when they get older.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input so far folks.

I actually really love the elk hunting experience even though I haven't found a spike yet. Just something about the entire experience resonates with me. Sadly, mule deer hunting hasn't really been my jive yet. I think I crave the solitude too much and that's tough to find with my current knowledge and skill. Plus, I'm still curious to try pronghorn and I eventually need to suck it up and drive to my friend's land in Idaho and fill a double tag of apple fed whitetail.

It's a huge draw to keep them if for nothing else to teach my daughter or eventually give them to her if/when she gets into the sport. Gear is only getting more expensive even for the basic rifle I have. I think I could look back with fondness knowing my daughter did better with the equipment I tried to hunt with myself. My neighbor is a great hunter and would be a phenomenal mentor for her. I would have no qualms being the camp chef supporting them while they hunt together.

One of the caveats is my wife and I got married on harvest holiday before I was a hunter. Sounded smart at the time 🤣. Over the years she's been hesitant to have me disappear for a week and I do enjoy our couple's trip that time of year. But she's really noticing how much work homemaking is and is pretty vocal about me focusing on hunting. So the situation is changing.

I'm going to keep thinking about the best choice and the default is to keep them. It took me so long to save up and purchase the gear that it would still be tough to sell them even if I needed the money desperately, and I currently don't.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Guns are different for everybody, but I still have my grandpa's and my dad's sportified Enfield 30.06's that have been used to introduce all my kids and a few grandkids into shooting. I'm kind of like a hoarder I guess with guns as I have never sold one that has come into my possession. As it stands now they will be passed down along with the memories to the younger generation.

As for other equipment like Binoculars and spotting scopes there are plenty of times to use them that does not involve big game hunting. I can't imagine being without both.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am like Middlefork, I have never sold a gun. Plus my Dad has given me pretty much most of his the last few years. His only stipulation was they go to the grandkids when I'm done. Which I completely agree with that. 
I have a gun cabinet full, a gun safe full, and various and assorted scattered around the house in gun cases in closets and under beds ....I'm going to get another safe.....
There is several of them that kids and grandkids have their name on. 

That's what makes them worth keeping to me.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the caveats is my wife and I got married on harvest holiday before I was a hunter. Sounded smart at the time 🤣. Over the years she's been hesitant to have me disappear for a week and I do enjoy our couple's trip that time of year. But she's really noticing how much work homemaking is and is pretty vocal about me focusing on hunting. So the situation is changing.

Years ago after my first big "D" I met a gal that I spent a lot of time with, I gave her a ring and we had the date set for the wedding. 

We were building a new house and it was close to being completed when I was loading the horses for a Elk hunt. She called and said that we could close on the house and begin moving in in a couple days. She flipped out when I said it would have to wait until I got back from hunting. (two days) Long story short.... I backed out of the marriage and told her, "I got rid of a women that tried to tell when and if I was going hunting, and there wont be a second." That was how bad I had the hunting bug. Fast forward 20 years.... I like and enjoy to go out hunting now, but it's not that important to me anymore to create a life changing event.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My anniversary is the last week of October. Seemed like a good idea at the time since I had moved over to muzzy hunting exclusively for a while at that point. The second weekend of the rifle hunt is always tricky for me, but I make it work.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have sold a few hand guns over the last dozen years and only picked up one new one. 

I sold them for the simple reason that I no longer shot them and one was a duplicate caliber and the only reason that I bought that one was because of the deal that I got

Now as for my rifles and shotguns I may sell them over time. I have no kids and only 3 nephews, none of who hunt. Then I only have 2 rifles that are sentimental to me that will go to family..

Other than that if I quit using them I'll sell them instead of turning them into safe queens. And since I am getting older my body is telling me that I am no longer a mountain goat and that I need to easr up some.

But back to the point, intrrst goes in different directions and only you can decide which direction that you are going to go.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Selling is not crazy. It sounds like the guns are not sentimental and you have other priorities. You can always buy a decent gun at a reasonable price in the future. The ammo shortage will subside and if it doesn't then you probably don't want to be in that game anyway. I would think you could get more money by splitting it up. I personally feel that binos are better kept to look at birds in the backyard with your daughter. 

I have 4 or 5 guns I'd like to sell, but I dislike the thought of selling a gun to a stranger in the Cabela's parking lot.....


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Packout said:


> Selling is not crazy. It sounds like the guns are not sentimental and you have other priorities. You can always buy a decent gun at a reasonable price in the future. The ammo shortage will subside and if it doesn't then you probably don't want to be in that game anyway. I would think you could get more money by splitting it up. I personally feel that binos are better kept to look at birds in the backyard with your daughter.
> 
> I have 4 or 5 guns I'd like to sell, but I dislike the thought of selling a gun to a stranger in the Cabela's parking lot.....


What are you wanting sell? I'd be willing to meet in a dark alley instead of Cabela's parking lot . But in all seriousness I'd be interested in knowing what you are looking to sell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My wife is rightfully interested in my keeping the binocs and spotting scope. If for nothing else they've been fun to have on camping trips. 

I'm not in a rush to sell just yet but still on the fence.

I'm likely to inherit quite a few guns from my father in the years to come, and several will be much nicer than my own. 

Thanks for the insight and sharing some personal details folks!


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

At 62 i am in the same boat. For health reason both , knees replaced. My plan if I am still alive and can walk in 3 years is …. Live in ND from April 1 through Nov 20th and then some were in southern Utah or southern Nevada fromNov 20 through April 1 very year. I had 6 AR15 rifles up to 2 weeks ago. Sold 4 of them. I have 1 AR10 I. 6.5 creedmoor and 1 AR15 223 with dedicated night vision on it. Thinking about even selling the AR10. The political environment has really got me down with lack of ammo and fair prices. I use to target shoot 3 times a week. No more have not shot a gun since Jan 5. Going to keep ammo till I retire. With the draw for tags in the west I can see I will not be deer hunting or big game hunting. You will find it’s hard to sale all your stuff in one lot. I think it will need to be sold in smaller pieces. Don’t expect much unless Its for your guns or ammo. Everything else will have to be sold I think for 20% on the dollar. What I see with my stuff anyway had and I had the best of the best. It’s happing all over. Ammo prices has killed anything to do with target shooting,pairie dog hunting , etc. 
I don’t expect to shoot more than 15 shots a year. 5 to sight In and 10 for coyote hunting. It’s very sad. Politicians for sure and I think the ammo companies partly to blame. Ammo companies have had 18 months to get their act together and have not. They have killed the goose that laid the golden egg. Marty


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On selling firearms anymore I just take them into a gun shop that does consignments and pay them the 15% for selling them.

That way they take care of everything and you don't have to worry about who is buying them.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

